# Welcome to the TUG Last Minute Rental Forum - Forum RULES and SUGGESTIONS - Read this before posting or browsing!



## TUGBrian

Please read the following few paragraphs, they will assist you in navigating this forum and either posting your rental properly, or allowing you to find the rental you are looking for and saving you a fortune!


*1. What is this forum for? *

To put it simply, the LMR section of TUG is intended to provide a quick and easy way for Timeshare owners to rent out unused intervals that are about to expire within the next 45 days and recoup some money to offset the Maintenance Fees.

*IMPORTANT: * Major exchange company rules prohibit the rental of time deposited with them or of exchanged weeks, bonus weeks, etc., obtained through them. Further, exchange companies have been known to take disciplinary action against violators of their rules when discovered via online sources such as this one.  There have been cases reported of renters showing up at the resort and finding that the reservation has been canceled when the exchange company learned of a transaction violating their policies. While we are not in a position to enforce exchange company policies for them, *we discourage such rental offers on this board, and caution users of this practice. 


2. What are the Rules?*

Our main rules here are very simple, this forum is intended for you to be able to post and browse Timeshare rentals within the *next 45 days*, for a *maximum of $115 a night or $800/wk*.
Your post subject line must include the resort name, date. Example: Daytona Beach Wyndham Ocean Walk - Dec 1-7
*Posted offers must include your asking price.* 
*It is strongly suggested *that you *NOT* include your asking price in the *TITLE LINE* of your post, as you only have 48 hours from the time you post to do any editing. Place your asking price in your message text instead. Should you choose to later change your asking price, this can easily be accomplished by adding a reply to your post with the new price. Such a new post will also bump your thread back to the top of the message list.​
You must already have reserved the specific interval you are listing.
Points ads are not permitted.
(Optional, but greatly appreciated as a courtesy to others) If you rent your interval or if it otherwise becomes unavailable, please post a reply to your thread informing others of this fact.

_Failure to abide by these rules will result in your posts being deleted._


*3. How do I contact people about their ads? *

Do not post information you don't want to share with the general public in normal forum reply messages.  Instead, send a private message (called a "Conversation" in this forum software) to the poster of the ad by clicking on the username in the poster's message to pop up the poster's profile card.  Click on the "Start converstion" link to send a private message to which only that individual will have access.  To do this you must be a registered user of this board (registration is free) and be logged into the board.


*4. Where can I find more Timeshare Rentals? *

While the LMR Section here provides just last minute intervals at a fixed price, the TUG Timeshare marketplace has thousands of rentals without these restrictions!


Last Minute Rentals (no price limit) - http://tug2.com/timeshare-classifie...x?For-Rent-Last-Minute&LastMinuteRentals=true
Want to Rent Ads - http://tug2.com/MarketplaceWishResults.aspx?Rent-Wish-All-Rent-Wishes&ToRent=True
Advanced Search Page (search by location/week/etc) - http://tug2.com/timeshare-classifieds/search/
TUG Marketplace Homepage - http://tug2.com/timeshare-classifieds/default.aspx

Note for comparison, the LMR section has hundreds of intervals for rent given the date and price restrictions, while the TUG Timeshare Marketplace has thousands of rentals available!




*5. I'm worried about Renting a Timeshare? *

No problem at all!  Many folks who find us have never rented a Timeshare or even previously knew it was possible!  These free Advice articles are used daily to help owners ensure they are protecting themselves both as renters and rentees!

Timeshare Renting Help and Advice

We suggest to start with:

How to Verify a Timeshare Rental is Legitimate!


----------



## csxjohn

Should I bother to post "no longer available" when it's obvious from the dates in the posting that it is no longer valid?  It seems that would just bump my post to the top knocking someone off the page.  I like to try to follow the rules so I guess I'm looking for a ruling since it is "otherwise unavailable."


----------



## TUGBrian

csxjohn said:


> Should I bother to post "no longer available" when it's obvious from the dates in the posting that it is no longer valid?  It seems that would just bump my post to the top knocking someone off the page.  I like to try to follow the rules so I guess I'm looking for a ruling since it is "otherwise unavailable."



in most cases a simply reply saying the unit has been rented or is otherwise unavailable is fine.


----------



## philemer

Is there no rule on how often a post can be 'bumped'?


----------



## TUGBrian

I dont believe there is an official one...has it been an issue recently?  please report it if so and we will address.


----------



## ChanSF

Is there any mention in making sub folders for geographical area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeniseM

The Ads are only for the next 45 days so the numbers don't justify subdivisions, because only the first 2-3 pages are current.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian

another reminder to be wary of brand new guests registering on the forums with little to no forum activity offering you extremely discounted timeshares via PMs!

always always always follow the rental verification guidelines before any money is sent!


----------



## TUGBrian

TUGBrian said:


> another reminder to be wary of brand new guests registering on the forums with little to no forum activity offering you extremely discounted timeshares via PMs!
> 
> always always always follow the rental verification guidelines before any money is sent!


another bump for this!

if you are not making at least a bare minimum of effort to verify a rental from a newbie (or even a veteran), you should be!


----------

